# Buying a used cassette - what to look for?



## armstrong (Jul 9, 2013)

Hi folks

I have a 11/25 4600 cassette. Am looking at switching a 12/28 primarily to get the high gear (I've got a 53/39 and was told getting a 28 is helpful for hills, without going to a compact/triple).

It's a 6600 series cassette and is claimed to have only 1100 km on it. Is there any hints you have for checking out if it's in decent shape, or any hints on what to look for? Thanks.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

Do. Not. Ever. Buy. a USED cassette.

That's like buying used shoes, used socks, ...........


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

armstrong said:


> I have a 11/25 4600 cassette. Am looking at switching a 12/28 primarily to get the high gear (I've got a 53/39 and was told getting a 28 is helpful for hills, without going to a compact/triple).
> 
> It's a 6600 series cassette and is claimed to have only 1100 km on it. Is there any hints you have for checking out if it's in decent shape, or any hints on what to look for? Thanks.


The main hint is to look for a very low price. Depending on the conditions under which it was used and the quality of the drivetrain maintenance, it could be 1/3 gone or more.


----------



## Randy99CL (Mar 27, 2013)

I bought a new Tiagra CS-4600 12-28 cassette from amazon a few months ago for $30 and $5 shipping.
It is a few ounces heavier than Ultegra but is plated and easy to clean.

At that price I think it's foolish to buy a used part because most people can't tell just how worn it is.

Edit: Now it's $35 with free shipping:
Amazon.com: Shimano CS-4600 2011 Tiagra 10-Speed Road Bicycle Cassette: Sports & Outdoors


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

You can almost always find Tiagra cassettes online, from Amazon, Nashbar, or Performance, in the $30-$35 range. There is absolutely NO reason to try to save money by buying a used Ultegra. You already have Tiagra. It's not like you have full Dura Ace and are replacing it with Tiagra.

If you really, really want Ultegra, Nashbar also has the 6700 cassettes for $63.99. 

And yes, 39/28 will help you on the climbs, and with the 53, you won't miss your 11 cog very much, if at all. You'll like having the 16 in the mix now, too.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

You're looking for a LOWER gear, not a higher gear. And, as julio said...
Do
not 
ever
buy
a used cassette.


----------



## headloss (Mar 3, 2013)

It can be difficult to compare a new cassette to a used cassette because the "ramp" like shape of the teeth that is a dead give away of a warn cassette is sometimes intentional design to promote shifting... you really need to compare the profile of the same cassette when brand new vs the used one. There are plenty of examples if you do a google image search for "cassette wear."

As others have already stated, don't buy a used cassette. It's one thing if a buddy gives you one that has some mileage but it's really hard to put any kind of meaningful monetary value on any cassette once it has been used. If you trusted the guy's word on how many miles the cassette has seen, you wouldn't be here asking...


----------



## .je (Aug 25, 2012)

I bought a used cassette for $15, just to take a chance, and one of the 9 gears would skip a lot. I bought another "like-new" used cassette for $10, because it looked like a no-risk deal, and it was just about perfecto, 8 smooth gears. However, I was lucky. I got a good low-range casette, and a really nice ornament for my desk, for $25, which is a pretty good combo, and really just all for entertainment for myself. I also sold that well-used bike to a kid a couple of weeks after.

It's impossible to tell the state of a cassette from just pictures, so if you intend on using that bike for a while, buy a new cassette from amazon or ebay. New cassette.


----------



## Randy99CL (Mar 27, 2013)

bikerjulio said:


> Do. Not. Ever. Buy. a USED cassette.
> 
> That's like buying used shoes, used socks, ...........


Or used underwear!


----------



## armstrong (Jul 9, 2013)

Everyone seems pretty unanimous about the advice here.

So I guess I won't be going through with this cause of everyone's advice.

Did I mention that everyone gave me the same advice unanimously?


----------



## loxx0050 (Jul 26, 2013)

Randy99CL said:


> Or used underwear!


Yeah, I see on craigslist all the time people selling used cycling clothes. Jerseys and Jackets I might consider but the shorts, no way I'd buy use shorts. Unless they still had the tags on them because whoever they were for didn't fit and couldn't return. Still never have bought used cycling clothes myself. That is where I draw the line.

Ribble has Tiagra cassettes for $25 or so and if your order is over a certain amount (for the US it is $99 and up) shipping is free. I picked one up from there on sale for $20 for a 11-25 cassette. I also bought other things too to get free shipping though and it does take 1.5-2 weeks longer than Amazon to receive the goods. If you have some other items to purchase that is a good place to consider getting things from (if you don't need them in a hurry).


----------



## armstrong (Jul 9, 2013)

OK - I'm getting a new cassette.

11-28 or 12-30??

I'm thinking 12-30 (I'm a weenie) - nothing wrong with that or is it overkill? I've got two pretty long climbs just to get to the library near my house which I like to bike to. I go to the inner ring of a triple now with the commuter bike to get there.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

armstrong said:


> OK - I'm getting a new cassette.
> 
> 11-28 or 12-30??
> 
> I'm thinking 12-30 (I'm a weenie) - nothing wrong with that or is it overkill? I've got two pretty long climbs just to get to the library near my house which I like to bike to. I go to the inner ring of a triple now with the commuter bike to get there.


Get whatever you need, but make sure your derailleur will work with a 30 and has the capacity to wrap a 32-tooth range.


----------



## Typetwelve (Jul 1, 2012)

armstrong said:


> OK - I'm getting a new cassette.
> 
> 11-28 or 12-30??
> 
> I'm thinking 12-30 (I'm a weenie) - nothing wrong with that or is it overkill? I've got two pretty long climbs just to get to the library near my house which I like to bike to. I go to the inner ring of a triple now with the commuter bike to get there.


Personally...I have a 11-28 and wish I would have went with a 12-30 (I'm running a 52/36 compact front BTW). I don't cross chain the 36/11 and I'm just not a strong enough rider to use the 52/11 on a flat, I also don't like doing screaming downhills. On the other hand, I feel the 36/30 would be a good thing...with the steep (but short) climbs I'm subject to in my area, I know I'd rather have that 36/30 than the 52/11...

Either way...your mileage may vary but that's my thoughts on the subject...


----------



## armstrong (Jul 9, 2013)

JCavilia said:


> Get whatever you need, but make sure your derailleur will work with a 30 and has the capacity to wrap a 32-tooth range.


Is there a way for me to determine this? It's a 6500 derailleur and I'm looking at a 6700 cassette.


----------



## armstrong (Jul 9, 2013)

Typetwelve said:


> Personally...I have a 11-28 and wish I would have went with a 12-30 (I'm running a 52/36 compact front BTW). I don't cross chain the 36/11 and I'm just not a strong enough rider to use the 52/11 on a flat, I also don't like doing screaming downhills. On the other hand, I feel the 36/30 would be a good thing...with the steep (but short) climbs I'm subject to in my area, I know I'd rather have that 36/30 than the 52/11...
> 
> Either way...your mileage may vary but that's my thoughts on the subject...


OK - so I'm provisionally sold on getting a 12-30 cassette.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

armstrong said:


> Is there a way for me to determine this? It's a 6500 derailleur and I'm looking at a 6700 cassette.


Short cage, or mid cage? Either way, the specs say you can't go bigger than 28 teeth, but I think people get away with it sometimes, with careful adjustment. However, with the short cage you're only supposed to be able to wrap 29 tooth difference. There are ways around that, though, too.

How badly do you need the lower gears?


----------



## Red90 (Apr 2, 2013)

What gearing is right will depend on your own fitness level and the type of hills your climbing. Personally as a reference, I'm a pretty weak rider that averages about 14mph. I find that I'm frequently on those big rear gears to be able to spin up hills and not fatigue my muscles out.


----------



## armstrong (Jul 9, 2013)

JCavilia said:


> Short cage, or mid cage? Either way, the specs say you can't go bigger than 28 teeth, but I think people get away with it sometimes, with careful adjustment. However, with the short cage you're only supposed to be able to wrap 29 tooth difference. There are ways around that, though, too.
> 
> How badly do you need the lower gears?


Um. I didn't even realize there was short or long anything. Can you tell from a (not very good) photo?

https://img17.imageshack.us/img17/1310/r1bp.jpg


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

armstrong said:


> Um. I didn't even realize there was short or long anything. Can you tell from a (not very good) photo?
> 
> https://img17.imageshack.us/img17/1310/r1bp.jpg


Looks like an SS, which makes sense given you're running a compact crankset. To be sure, check the rear of the RD body. The model is usually stamped there.


----------



## armstrong (Jul 9, 2013)

OK - so here's some images of my derailleur. Looks like a short cage.

https://imageshack.us/a/img202/5885/ydxq.jpg
https://imageshack.us/a/img707/5746/npld.jpg
https://imageshack.us/a/img191/9312/hsrs.jpg

What are my options with this? Can I go to a 28? A 30?


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

Yes, 28 will work. A 30 might just work, but it depends on your frame's rear dropout configuration.


----------

